# Water too hot?



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

my betta's currently in a QT tank with no heater.... I always add in the water nice and warm so it has room to cool down before the next temp change. my betta's colors are still really dull from the cup... they've gotten a lot better but they're still not bright or ( if he's supposed to be steel blue and therefore not bright, I can't tell, ) lustrous. lately when I add in the water he's been getting really suddenly active. he swims all over the place, colors up a little bit, and flares a ton and patrols all over the tank. but I can't tell if it's because he's feeling better, or because the water is too hot.... does anyone know how I can differentiate this? I'm scared if it's too hot it could eventually cause damage? D: 
thanks <3


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

well, if your water is temping in the high 70 to low 80 range, its becuse he is feeling better. if its 90 or over, it may be to warm.


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

my thermo is reading around 80-83, 
I dunno how accurate it is, I don't think it's spot on... but I'm sure it couldn't be 90 or higher, surely >^<;


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

if its 80-83, give or take a degree, then all his activity is good. 
If it was to hot, he would be swimming like a spazz and clamping his fins. They wont flair if they are hurting.


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

that's kinda what I was hoping... he definitely is flaring  thanks ^-^ 
maybe he just needed a little more heat to feel better ^-^; I've never seen him act this happy


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

yes, they get active when they get warm. Do you possibly have the ability to get a heater for his tank?


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

oh no, he already has one, it's just in his main tank. ^-^ the QT tank's temp shouldn't get below 73, and I suspect it stays around mid to upper seventies.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

oh ok. lol
Why dont you float his QT in his big tank?


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

ff. it's 2.5 gallons ^-^;
good idea though haha ^-^;
I'm gonna save the cup next time I get a betta, but his broke >^<


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

the QT or his normal tank? cuz i can see why floating a 2.5 would be...difficuly lol.
If his normal is the 2.5, and the QT is smaller then the opening, it could still be floated.


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

oh sorry x3; yes, the QT  I'm sure if I got SUPER resourceful I could find some way, but I'm not sure I'd feel comfortable with an entire 2.5 gallon floating in my tank anyway x3; or that it would really do it much good


----------

